
Wingsuit crash with honest analysis - 205guy
http://topgunbase.ws/i-flew-my-wingsuit-into-trees-and-woke-up-in-a-hospital/
======
205guy
I submitted this but am neither the author nor subject. Like many, I've been
awed by wingsuit videos (starting with Jeb Corliss several years ago), but
this accident analysis is one of the first articles I've found that explains
what goes into wingsuit training and ongoing practice. I must admit I've been
tempted to try skydiving and learn to BASE jump, but never got started. This
shows it is way more difficult and long to learn than I imagined.

It also ties in nicely with the related discussion 2 months ago: "Why are so
many BASE jumpers dying?"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418937))

------
DrScump
This film is a great intro to Wingsuit BASE jumping and participants; it pops
up on local PBS stations every so often:

[http://www.birdmenthemovie.com/home/](http://www.birdmenthemovie.com/home/)

